# Shake Break....Chocolate drink?



## Canadacan (May 9, 2016)

Recently picked this 7oz Shake Break bottle, dated either 56 or 66....made by Dominion glass Canada, from the Red Cliff ,Alberta plant. Any info on it would be appreciated! Never seen one before.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 9, 2016)

Everything points to '66 and from Kansas to Washington State, so likely beyond. I don't remember it in Mass though.


----------



## Canadacan (May 12, 2016)

Ok thanks...Well if it was in Washington state I can see the brand migrating to British Columbia.


----------



## Lunick (Jun 21, 2020)

i just came across three of these the other day  in Nebraska dated 66 and 65


----------



## Historical-Info-Service (Aug 18, 2020)

I just picked one up.  Its from 1966.  Found a grocery store add from Calgary dated 1966 - says "Just Like a Milk Shake - SHAKE BREAK.  carton of 4, 59 c plus deposit.  So it was definitely available in Canada.  Explains the 1966 bottle date and being made by Dominion at the Redcliff plant.


----------



## Historical-Info-Service (Aug 19, 2020)

March 7, 1966 - Red Deer Advocate


----------



## Crushy (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi.   Just joined the site and came across this old thread.   I have a bottle and a couple of caps from Shake Break made by the Union Milk Company in Calgary.  I always assumed it was a 60's thing based on the design but was nice to see that clarified by the newspaper ad above.  I've attached a photo of the caps for those who are into that type of thing.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 24, 2021)

Oh cool...so they had a cherry flavor as well, probably a strawberry too.


----------

